# BESOIN D'AIDE : Airport express pour airtune uniquement



## exo07 (20 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

je viens juste d'aquérir une borne airport express pour me permettre uniquement d'écouter la musique à distance de mon imac sur ma chaine donc via airtunes.

J'ai installé le CD, mais je galère un max pour arriver a faire fonctionner cette borne. Il m'est dit que j'ai un défaut de fonctionnement et que je dois y connecter un cable ethernet, mais ce n'est pas ce que je veux. 
Internet ne m'interesse pas sur cette borne. Juste airtunes

Comment paramétrer uniquement celà pour que çà fonctionne ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## exo07 (21 Novembre 2008)

Heu, là j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide.

J'ai une borne express toute neuve qui ne me sert à rien en ce moment.

Je peux pas croire qu'un liaison internet soit obligatoire pour que çà fonctionne !!! Si c'est vrai, c'est une grosse arnaque !!!!


----------



## exo07 (21 Novembre 2008)

Bon, j'ai résolu mon problème. En fait il n'y en avait pas 

La borne m'annonce qu'elle ne fonctionne pas correctement, la lumière est orange clignotant, le paramétrage est mauvais mais airtunes marche


----------



## exo07 (27 Novembre 2008)

Si,il y a un problème.

Chaque fois que je débranche la borne, ou que j'éteins le mac, lorsque je relance iTunes il ne retrouve plus le périphérique airport express.Il apparait dans l'onglet en bas à droite de itunes mais quand je veux lancer la lecture j'ai le message d'erreur:
"le haut parleur distant "xxxx" est introuvable sur votre réseau. Veuillez vérifier vos réglages réseau et la configurartion d'airtunes ou sélectionner un autre haut parleur depuis le menu situé au bas de la fenêtre iTunes"

Je relancer l'utilitaire airport,il retrouve la borne mais rien n'y fait !!!! Il me faut à nouveau réinitialiser la borne

Je comprend rien et je commence à criser !!!  je désespère. Je veux juste utiliser Airtunes et rien d'autre !!!!

Aidez moi !!!!


----------



## exo07 (29 Novembre 2008)

Beaucoup de lecture et pas une réponse ?

Cette borne AE commence vraiment à m'échauffer les oreilles...c'est une vraie m..de

Chaque fois que j'éteins le mac ou que je la débranche, je mets bien un quart d'heure pour que le mac la retrouve, que itunes fonctionne à nouveau et celà en ayant systématiquement besoin de la réinitialiser.

Pourrais-je au moins savoir si c'est  normal ?

C'est vraiment dommage car quand l'imac l'a enfin trouvé, c'est bien pratique. Si çà continue, vu la galère que c'est à chaque fois, je vais essayer de me la faire rembourser... sur ce coup là profondément déçu par un produit apple


----------



## Luneart (4 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté une borne express très récemment également, pour la même utilisation (diffusion de musique) et je n'ai eu aucun problèmes pour son installation et du coup j'espère pouvoir t'aider ! 
Si elle clignote en orange c'est que la configuration n'est pas bonne.
Que veut tu faire exactement, lier ta borne à un réseau wifi existant ?
Si oui je te conseille de reprendre depuis le début :

1 - Connecte ta borne (Au besoin restaure la)
2 - Lance Utilitaire Airport (Au passage si tu es sur mac il est deja  installé et se trouve dans Utilitaires)
3 - La detection de la borne peut prendre un peu de temps
4 - De mémoire (je suis au bureau et je n'ai donc pas accès à une borne !)  il va te demander ce que tu veux faire, sélectionne rejoindre un réseau existant
5 - Tu dois rentrer un mot de passe pour la borne 
6 - Tu dois rentrer la clef WEP de ta borne et ATTENTION il faut que ta borne (Livebox par exemple) soit en mode association pour que ta borne puisse se connecter.
7 - Ta borne redémarre puis normalement le voyant passe au vert 

Voila, en espérant que cela puisse t'aider.


----------



## r e m y (4 Décembre 2008)

Le voyant orange peut aussi indiquer un "faux problème". Par exemple que la borne ne trouve pas d'accès à Internet, mais dans le cas où on ne veut l'utiliser que pour AIrTunes on s'en fiche!

En lançant utilitaire Airport, la borne est représentée avec un point de la couleur de son voyant. Si il y a un point orange, en cliquant sur le poijnt on a une explication du probmème détecté. SI c'est un "faux problème", on peut cliquer un bouton "ignorer ce problème" et du coup tout repasse au vert


----------



## Luneart (4 Décembre 2008)

Oui mais là le problème semble réel puisque la borne n'est plus reconnue une fois l'ordinateur éteint ou la borne débranchée.
Je pense donc qu'ici la borne n'est pas réellement connectée au réseau existant. Du coup à chaque fois il faut recommencer la procédure de configuration !   
Non ?


----------



## storm44 (4 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, je viens de recevoir mon airport express et je n'arrive pas à la configurer .... je suis dessus depuis 3h !!!!

j'ai un macbook Pro de juin 08, et une livebox. 

lorsque je configure l'AE, je rentre le réglage utiliser un réseau sans fils existant (ma livebox), donc je sélectionne le réseau, je rentre le mot de passe, je réinitialise la livebox pour la wifi, l'AE s'éteint et redémarre mais mon ordi ne trouve trouve plus l'APE !!!! je suis carément obligé de faire reset !!! 
j'arrive à configurer l'AE pour itune mais je peux rien faire d'autre et encore moins mettre internet en meme temps car je dois choisir entre la livebox ou l'airport express.... RR
je suis vert !!! sur apple store ils disent très simple d'installation .... et bah bravo ... !!! XD

pouvez-vous m'aidez svp ....


----------



## Luneart (4 Décembre 2008)

As tu bien sélectionné WPA Personnel lorsque tu rentres la clef sécurité de ta livebox ?


----------



## exo07 (10 Décembre 2008)

Luneart a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté une borne express très récemment également, pour la même utilisation (diffusion de musique) et je n'ai eu aucun problèmes pour son installation et du coup j'espère pouvoir t'aider !
> Si elle clignote en orange c'est que la configuration n'est pas bonne.
> ...



Salut à tous, je commençais a désespérer.

Mon problème c'est que je ne veux rien faire en internet avec cette borne:
- pas de création de réseau wifi
- pas d'extension de réseau wifi
- pas d'internet par ethernet
Juste RIEN à part de la musique par Airtunes


----------



## Luneart (11 Décembre 2008)

exo07 a dit:


> Salut à tous, je commençais a désespérer.
> 
> Mon problème c'est que je ne veux rien faire en internet avec cette borne:
> - pas de création de réseau wifi
> ...



Ok mais pour avoir la musique ta borne doit être sur le même réseau que ton ordi.
Donc il faut que ta borne rejoigne un réseau. Donc deux solutions :
-Rejoindre le réseau de ta box (Livebox, autres) en mettant ton routeur en mode association et en rentrant la clef WEP/WPA
-Créer un réseau entre l'ordi et la borne.


----------



## ludors2 (11 Décembre 2008)

question con  peut ont metre plusieur borne?

1: pour chaine hifi(1er etage)
2our imprimante(2eme etage)
3uour chaine hifi (3eme etage)

merci


----------



## r e m y (11 Décembre 2008)

OUi bien sûr!

Moi j'ai 
- une borne Extreme reliée par Ethernet à mon modem ADSL pour distribuer l'accès internet en WiFi dans toute la maison avec en plus un disque dur usb pour mes sauvegardes (positionnée dans la cuisine)
- une borne express reliée à la chaine HiFi dans le salon (reliée au réseau créé par la birne Extreme)
- une borne Express reliée à mon imprimante dans le bureau (reliée au réseau créé par la borne Extreme)


----------



## Luneart (11 Décembre 2008)

Jolie installation 
Un disque dur pour la sauvegarde dans la cuisine ! C'est original.


----------



## r e m y (11 Décembre 2008)

Luneart a dit:


> Jolie installation
> Un disque dur pour la sauvegarde dans la cuisine ! C'est original.



Je n'y peux rien, c'est là que se trouve la prise téléphonique pour le modem ADSL....


----------



## exo07 (14 Décembre 2008)

Bon là je pête un cable!!!!

Je me suis dit que peut-être un étage çà faisait trop pour la portée du wifi.

Là la borne est à 1,5 m de l'imac et l'utilitaire Airport n'arrive pas à la détecter !!!! Une vraie daube ce truc. Cà marche quand çà veut


----------



## exo07 (14 Décembre 2008)

Obligé de réinitialiser 2 fois la borne pour que à 1,5 m l'imac la retrouve !!!


----------



## exo07 (14 Décembre 2008)

Luneart a dit:


> Ok mais pour avoir la musique ta borne doit être sur le même réseau que ton ordi.
> Donc il faut que ta borne rejoigne un réseau. Donc deux solutions :
> -Créer un réseau entre l'ordi et la borne.


C'est quoi comme réseau ? Un réseau interne sans internet, comme un réseau cablé ?
On fait comment ?

Bon, j'ai essayer de créer un réseau local, en stipulant que je n'étais pas prêt à me connecter à internet, mais surtout, j'ai coché "ne plus m'avertir ", car sans çà IMPOSSIBLE de sortir du mode de configuration. Et là, miracle, alléluia, la borne affiche une jolie lumière verte !!! C'est bien la première fois !

Du coup, je la débranche d'à côté de l'imac à l'étage pour la redescendre au RDC à côté de l'ampli HIFI, reconnecte en mini jack, et après quelques minutes d'angoisse avec lumière orange fixe, bingo, retour de la lumière verte et de la zic !!!!

Je croise les doigts pour que tout fonctionne correctement désormais (extinction de l'imac ou débranchage de la borne).
Si ce qui bloquait était uniquement le fait de lui dire que je ne voulais pas me connecter à internet immédiatement et qu'il fallait cocher "ne plus me m'avertir..." pour que çà marche, c'était ballot mais encore eut-il fallut que je le suce...


----------



## Luneart (15 Décembre 2008)

En fait je pensais à un réseau wifi entre la borne et l'imac. Car qui dit réseau ne dit pas forcément Internet.
En tout cas c'est cool que ton problème soit régler, tu vas pouvoir profiter de ta borne. 
Bonne journée


----------



## exo07 (15 Décembre 2008)

Bon et bien non, le problème n'est pas du tout réglé.

J'ai beau avoir une jolie loupiotte verte sur la borne, aujourd'hui, après avoir rallumé l'imac et rebranché la borne, impossible de la récupérer dans l'utilitaire Airport ou de faire fonctionner Airtunes.

Je l'ai même rebranchée à l'étage à peine à 1,5 m. Et rien. Il ne retrouve plus la borne.

Là çà me gonfle grave


----------



## iSchamber (30 Septembre 2009)

Fais-nous des captures d'écran pour tes configuration de chaque borne ...

Pour ma part tout fonctionne, sauf que le son se coupe souvent sur AirPort Express, sans énervant !!


----------



## etiennetienne (12 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai exactement le même problème qu'exo07. Le pire c'est que ma borne a fonctionné correectement plusieurs mois. Je l'ai même retourné chez Apple, recu une neuve, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à la configurer. Je ne souhaite qu'écouter de la musique.

Etienne

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h02 ----------

Hourrah ca marche !!!!! J'ai suivi à la lettre toutes les étapes que tu as décrit exo7, et comme toi Itunes ne trouvait pas la borne. J'ai alors redémarrer mon ordinateur et miracle, cela marche. Pourvu que ca dure. Merci à tous.


----------

